# What's the significance of your tortoise(s)'s name(s)?



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2012)

Did it just sound cool? Did your toirtoise just look like a Shelly or Sheldon? 

Or is there some deeper inspiration and meaning behind the names you've all chosen to give to your tortoises? 

Tell me yours and I'll tell you mine.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 8, 2012)

I unfortunately don't have my cherry heads yet, but their names will be different fire things from mythology. I'm wierd like that I guess


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2012)

Always loved the name Tatum (Tatum O'Neal) wanted to name my son that, husband hated it. I wanted a Tatum, so my leopard tort got it


----------



## Squidget (Feb 8, 2012)

I wanted an African name for my sulcata and after hearing my fiance suggest Zimbabwe aka Zim 500 times i just looked at a map of Africa and finally found a town with a name both of us could agree on... Zinder! plus it just sounds cool haha!


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 8, 2012)

It was unisex Joe


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 8, 2012)

Peanut - Small and Peanut Colored, plus He's a Sulcata so he will be a big Peanut

Scooter - Shy and scoots around on his belly when nervous

Dig Dug - Digs and Digs and Digs

Scarlet - Hoping she's a she Redfoot - so we went with a red girls name

Candace - another Girl Redfoot name -Phineas and Ferb's sister Candace has red hair - Daughter came up with that one.

Ataro - Word meaning Puzzle - His Shell is like a pizzle with the split scutes

Miki - Means Small He's the smallest tort we've had, baby wise, He's a leopard so he'll grow out of it.



Turtles:

Izzy and Lizzy - Daughters picked those names, first Izzy and lizzy rhymed 

Marvin the Musk - Sounded good to my Daughter, might be after Marvin the Martian

Huey, Dewey and Louie - We ordered 2 and got 3 DPT's and they were all little trouble makers into everything, so they are named after Donald Ducks nephews.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine "Dusty" is unisex and he is always dirty. My husband actually named him and he has no interest in reptiles. I liked it , so there you go.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

*This will be fun and time consuming, I will post later!*


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha...good idea! On the way home from the reptile show with a little sully in a deli cup my friend Pierce just said, we have to name him something...monolithic. And of course I just looked straight back and said the first thing that came to my mind, Leviathan...I call him Levi because he's not quite deserving of that name yet  which has of course lead to my roomie constantly calling him Leviticus (not because she forgets but because she thinks it's cooler...which Leviticus is a pretty cool name)


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my first ttbt and named it "NINJA"..obviously because of the teenage mutant ninja turtles...I see alot of ppl name there turts/torts this name and also sheldon, shelly, yertle and myrtyl..or the individual names of the ninja turtles..

I now have 2 more box turtles and can not come up with names..however I call one of them "lefty" sine she on has the left eye....the other one i just call "little turtle"...


----------



## Honey (Feb 8, 2012)

I chose Sheldon for my Sulcata's name for a few simple reasons. 

* Sheldon means steep valley, or steep sided hill, or a variation of those things.  

* Sheldon ("Shel") Silverstein was my absolute favorite author when I was a child. 

* Sheldon Lee Glashow received the Nobel Prize for Physics in 1979 (the year I was born), and wrote three books: 'Interactions', 'The Charm of Physics', and 'From Alchemy to Quarks'. His predictions of neutral currents, charmed particles, and intermediate vector bosons were all proven by experiments. He even wrote poetry about physics! 

* Sheldon Cooper from The Big Ban Theory factored in, too. 

There are a few more reasons that added into the decision for naming him Sheldon - but I thought those would be a sufficient answer here. I really like this thread!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 8, 2012)

Kobe is the Swahili word for "tortoise." I'm not sure if Swahili is commonly spoken through any of the Sulcata's natural range, but I figured it's not far off! So that's how my little sulcata got his name.

Toby, my redfoot, was "pre-named" when I acquired him from another member. It stuck, so now I have Toby and Kobe!


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 8, 2012)

this is a fun thread! It is always fun to know the back stories of our torties!

Monica- 3toed box turtle (got her in 4th grade when I was obsessed with my older cousin, named after her) 

Maggie-ornate box turtle (short for Magpie, my dad named her this when I was in 6th grade, b/c he found her in far west texas in the middle of the road eating roadkill) 

Christopher- ornate box turtle (got him through a reptile show in tampa when i first moved here, was volunteering at a sanctuary for a while & used him for informational sessions-another volunteer named him on the spot & i kept the name)

Cindy-ornate box turtle (she found me during my 6th grade summer, a Lady in west texas has a large group of boxies and said if i found a new baby i could have her-well as i am admiring her habitat, cindy crawls up onto the sidewalk right in front of me, she is named for the lady who gave her to me-Cynthia aka Cindy). Little Cindy and I have been through A LOT together over the years.

Skippy- 3toed box (got him in 05?06? and named him after his peanut butter color shell)

Frankie & Frannie- both boys turns out! Texas river cooters, possible yellowbelly hybrids (Some kids in my hometown brought them to me as month old hatchlings, I adopted them out to a friend, she kept them for a year in "pristine" clean environment-daily baths with soap, decided they were too messy and gave them back to me. She named them Frankie & Frannie).

Nelmo- Texas Yellowbelly (my dad found him on the road with missing toes, minimal feet injuries as a week oldish hatchling and brought him to me. He is named for my god son's version of Finding Nemo-Nelmo the turtle!) 

Rufus! or Rufie & PeeWee - Florida Softshell, (*She* was a rescue over a year ago as new hatchlings, brought to me with another turtle named PeeWee, they were saved from a pool filter. I did not think they were going to make it, I have no idea how long they were drowning before pulled out. I did turtle CPR on them, set them up with good source of heat on an incline to get the remaining water out of their lungs. My boyfriend's nickname is Rufus, so he named her that thinking she was a he! Peewee was just a tiny tiny baby, so it fit). 

MaryTurtle- Stinkpot (She was a rescue by a friend and former bird trainer of mine's husband. Maryturtle was bycatch that was to be destroyed when he remembered me and saved her, so I named her for his wife Mary. Mary taught me sooooo much about birds, she is from the south and pronounced mary turtle with a very drawn southern accent in a very high pitched voice, so i do too). 

Babies L & R- 3 toed box turtle hatchlings (the new babies, Monica's babies! are being called for their position in my incubator L (left) and R (right). Maybe one day they will get some nicknames, but for now they are L&R. 

I currently have another rescue stinkpot, but plan to release her back to the wild in the spring, or adopt her if necessary. I am pretty sure a bird grabbed her and dropped her on my neighbor's sidewalk. 

And of course, Isis-not a tort, but dear to my heart, -albino rat snake is named for her gentle nature as the protective deity in ancient religious history.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 8, 2012)

Most of my tortoise's have names in the language of their native country or territory. For example, my Russians are Sveta, Darya, Nurai, Vanya, Fyodor, Ananya, and Innya. 

Dee, Dusty, and Devon have unisex "D" names because their mother (owned by Tom) is named Deloris, and I obviously won't know their genders for a few years to come.

Kendall and Kasey have unisex "K" names because I did not know the name of their mother, and they were bred by Kevin (kbaker) so I just went with K, lol.


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 8, 2012)

My turtles name is Leilani which means heavenly child in Hawaiian because she is my baby girl and i LOVE her !!


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 8, 2012)

My tortoises name is Ted, there isnt really anything significant about how he got his name, I just looked at him and decided to call him Ted... If he turns out to be a she, her name will be Tedalina.


----------



## Jason M (Feb 8, 2012)

My two russians are called Shelldon and Amiee after the big bang theory, the only sitcom I watch, though my daughter still thinks Amiee is a tearable name for a tortoise


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 8, 2012)

Sulcata's:
Vegas- I lived in Las Vegas when I got him.
Tejas- I lived in Texas when I got him.
Honey- Because she has such a sweet personality even with all the horribly care she had.

Box Turtles.
Zilla- It's short for godzilla, he was the most aggrisive eater and he is the biggest of the three clutch mates.
Stem- My daughter was studying about flowers in school and she choose the name.
Millie- She is the smallest of the three and my wife named her because it sounded like a cute little girls name.

Hermanns:
Oogway- His previous owner named him after Master Oogway from Kung Fu Panda and we decided not to change it.

Redfoot:
Alice- I love the Resident Evil movies and video game so I name her after the main character.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 8, 2012)

My 2 Sulcata are Sherman and Panzer...Tanks.
Russian tort...Vladamir
2 RF my daughter named..Blueberry and Freddy
she named my Iguana Frog...I like it
To many turtles to name them all


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 8, 2012)

my grandmother also has a baby sulcata, my sister is going to be making a profile on here, but there tortoise name is Gibbs, because my grandma loves NCIS lol


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 8, 2012)

Jason M said:


> My two russians are called Shelldon and Amiee after the big bang theory, the only sitcom I watch, though my daughter still thinks Amiee is a tearable name for a tortoise



My brother named his snake sheldon because of that show, I tell him sheldon is a turtle name !


----------



## FBody355 (Feb 8, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha...good idea! On the way home from the reptile show with a little sully in a deli cup my friend Pierce just said, we have to name him something...monolithic. And of course I just looked straight back and said the first thing that came to my mind, Leviathan...I call him Levi because he's not quite deserving of that name yet  which has of course lead to my roomie constantly calling him Leviticus (not because she forgets but because she thinks it's cooler...which Leviticus is a pretty cool name)



Awesome meaning!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 8, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha...good idea! On the way home from the reptile show with a little sully in a deli cup my friend Pierce just said, we have to name him something...monolithic. And of course I just looked straight back and said the first thing that came to my mind, Leviathan...I call him Levi because he's not quite deserving of that name yet  which has of course lead to my roomie constantly calling him Leviticus (not because she forgets but because she thinks it's cooler...which Leviticus is a pretty cool name)



I used to have a Dwarf Puffer (read less than an inch big fish) named Leviathan  I miss that little fish, he was something else. I loved to feed him snails. I lost him in a power outage, and have owned a couple since, but none of them have had his personality.

Sorry for the O/T, lol


----------



## Zamric (Feb 8, 2012)

WalkingRock------ ummm-----Baby Sullies look alot like a rock or very small bolder with feet


----------



## jaizei (Feb 8, 2012)

pryncesssc said:


> Jason M said:
> 
> 
> > My two russians are called Shelldon and Amiee after the big bang theory, the only sitcom I watch, though my daughter still thinks Amiee is a tearable name for a tortoise
> ...



I will always think of an egg with legs & feet when I hear the name Sheldon.


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 8, 2012)

Leopard tort~ named Sonne he came to me with that name and i decided to keep it..it fits him ;P
leopard Hatchling im getting soon (maybe next week) his name is going to be Kraken lol my husband helped name him. a Kraken is a big ocean creature (half crab/octapus) used to sink ships and stuff i duno we thought it would be funny to hear "release the KRAKEN" and my tiny lil hatchling comes walking by  i duno it sounded good and my kids liked it they are 2 and 4 lol


----------



## pam (Feb 8, 2012)

My two rescue male russian tortoises names are Tom and Jerry 
my other Russian tortoise names are 
Hissyfits because he is ornery and everytime you go near him he sounds like he is hissing and throwing a fit 
Shelly cuz I think its a great tortoise name 
Big Mama because she is the bigest of my females 
and little Natasha the smallest of them all


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2012)

Scooter was a VERY active little hatchling.
Bert used to be Bertha when I thought he was a she. It was big Bertha since I thought "she" was a big girl.
Delores was already named after the Stephen King book, by the time I got her.
Daisy was guessed as a female as a hatchling. (I was right this time.)
Chewey, we believe was chewed upon a s a youngster, long before I got her.
Big Bertha really is a female, and she really is a big girl.
Tulee, Tuck and Trey were named by my little girl. No idea where she came up with those.
Big Momma is a split scuted Gpp, so I'm pretty sure she's female. She's also by far my largest one.
#14 was the 14th Gpp that I decided to keep.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 8, 2012)

Bob..it's obvious, isn't it???


On the other hand we have King Robert III that's pretty obvious also King Robert because he IS the King and III is 3 for Dale Earnhardt and me


----------



## Talka (Feb 8, 2012)

> Did your toirtoise just look like a Shelly or Sheldon?


Well, he has a shell so... yeah! 

Also a friend suggested Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory, both because I'm a nerd working on getting a PhD, and because hey, shell, Sheldon... totally works.


----------



## Squidget (Feb 8, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Kobe is the Swahili word for "tortoise." I'm not sure if Swahili is commonly spoken through any of the Sulcata's natural range, but I figured it's not far off! So that's how my little sulcata got his name.
> 
> Toby, my redfoot, was "pre-named" when I acquired him from another member. It stuck, so now I have Toby and Kobe!



I was on the verge of naming Zinder Kobe lol, it was what i was calling him until i found "THE" name lol, it was a toss up between Kobe and Tonka until i found that both of those names were kinda common for torts and i like to be original...heck i thought i was original when i named my puppy (now 5 years old) Lacey (i never heard it before) then a woman told me that was her daughters name, but it fit so well with my other chi (Bo...who was prenamed by the breeder lol) that i never changed it...and dang it if i thought anyone would remember Morla from the neverending story...but i have seen her name pop up from time to time...apparently it is really hard to be original now adays lol...but i can bet money no one has my beardies name hahaha...his full name is waaay too crazy lol!Blackbeard the People Eater haha!


----------



## FBody355 (Feb 8, 2012)

Toothless, like the dragon in How to Train Your Dragon =]


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 8, 2012)

I originally wanted to name my sully Mocha, but decided with Mochi. It was much cuter and it was ironic. Mochi is a sweet and squishy Japanese rice cake.


----------



## cherylim (Feb 8, 2012)

Emrys is the Welsh Celtic name of Merlin the Wizard from Arthurian legend. I've thought it's a beautiful name for a long time and have a real interest in the legend, and it means 'Immortal' which is hopefully a good omen!

Other names I'd considered were Kobe for a boy (this has already been mentioned in the thread - the Swahili word for tortoise, which stemmed from my love of The Lion King and how names in that were Swahili words relevant to characters) and Kiara for a girl (again, Lion King (2) based).

Before I got Emrys I'd picked those two, but then thought I was getting a small hatchling so settled on 'Sandy' as a nice unisex name. Then, the deal fell through and I got an older, sexable tortoise and 'Emrys' just clicked into place.


----------



## doubletorts (Feb 8, 2012)

My first sully I named "her" Nalla from the Lion King because I was going to get a male and name him Simba (some adult shells reminded me of the ring of fur on their neck). Well Nalla died two weeks later. However, I got another one and named him Tonka (like Tonka trucks) because I knew I wanted something with a hefty name. And when I got my second one I named it Chevy only because Ford didn't sound as good.


----------



## cljohnson (Feb 8, 2012)

I usually name my critters from their country of origin. My Bearded Dragons have Aboriginal names. Allira (daughter) and Adoni (the sunset). 
My Sullies are Kobe and Mortimer. 
I happen to live on Kobe Way and found out Kobe is Swahili for tortoise so that was a given.
Mortimer is the name my wife gave to her favorite local Sceloporus (fence swift or blue belly, she has them all named) That she hand feeds every day with extra mealies and roaches. 
Does anyone else feed local lizards, or are we just weird. 
Anyway Mortimer was her vote for the "big guy".


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 8, 2012)

Jennifer - named to honor my 1st Hermann's, who had geen my Grandfather's longtime pet (since WWII), and when he passed, her care(for the next 19 years, became my respoisibility...the original Jennifer was named for the actress Jennifer Jones.

Ptolemy - many reasons, one of which was Alderman Ptolemy Tortoise, from Beatrix Potter's The Tale of Mr. Jeremy Fisher...also a Egyptian scientist and mathematician.

Ophelia - my friends here at the Forum helped me pick her name.

Apollonia - another name suggsted by a fellow Tortoise Forumite.

and since other pet's names have come up...

Taergus - my male African Rock python, named after a Holy serpent kept by Tuan Magreor, the founder of Baashedai. Raised from 3 days out of the shell and extremely tame.

Sheba - my female African Rock, and one mean bee-yotch (not terrifically tame, due to being an abused "rescue")!

Elwood - my Emory's ratsnake

Grace - my female cornsnake

Elsbeth - my female Slowinski's ratsnake

Bobzilla - my rhinocerous iguana.

Eric - red canary - amazing singer.

Ferdinand - yellow canary - pretty decent singer.

Hamlet - a cross between a potbelly and a "lab pig".

Pete, Donavan and Gabriel - Great Danes.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2012)

Rorschach is named as such because I love the character Rorschach.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_(comics)

Like her namesake, my tort is an odd, funny, forceful, and semi-misanthropic girl, and she patrols her territory mercilessly to make sure she knows what's what. Also, her belly looks like an inkblot, and Hermann (lol) Rorschach is the man who popularized the use of ink-blots to reveal insight into the psyche of an individual.


----------



## Hauntmom (Feb 10, 2012)

Kresh - My husband and I use to play world of warcraft and Kresh is the name of a turtle boss in the game and when I told my husband that I wanted to get a sully he asked what we would name it and we both said Kresh at the same time. Lol

Lola- I wanted to get another sully and I couldn't get copacabana out of my head, and when I went to the pet store and saw her I said "her name was Lola, she was a show girl" and that was that.


----------



## batchick (Feb 10, 2012)

Ned just looked like a Ned. There was never any other name in my head. My husband wanted to call him Yoda, which may have also been OK I'm trying to let him get all those names out the way before we have kids. Hence us both being happy with him naming the frog that moved into our pond, Darth. All our fish are Bruce and all our geckos, Noel.


----------



## bigred (Feb 10, 2012)

My wife has named most of the torts because Im not into giving them names. She has done a good job though
Redfoot male- Henry the horny tort. U can guess right?
Redfoot male- Roger- Dont know why
Female Redfoot - BIGRED - Voted tort with the most personality - by me
Female Redfoot - She started out as "no name princess" now Princess
Radiated Ricky
Radiated Rad


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 11, 2012)

bigred said:


> My wife has named most of the torts because Im not into giving them names. She has done a good job though
> Redfoot male- Henry the horny tort. U can guess right?
> Redfoot male- Roger- Dont know why
> Female Redfoot - BIGRED - Voted tort with the most personality - by me
> ...



Roger is a good name for an enthusiastic breeder...


----------



## bakexlove (Feb 11, 2012)

I named my Russian tort Herman because he looks like and old man and it sounded like an old man name. I named him before I even bought him.


----------



## Angi (Feb 11, 2012)

Bob (CDT) bobbed his heas when he/she was a baby, Shelby(CDT) had a pinched shell when she was a baby (fine now), Trudy Just fit my three toe, Waldo (box turtle) is hard to find. The two three toe babies don't have names yet, but my son wants to name one Fluffy. Gecko #1 my son named him Smallz, Gecko #2 Her name was Lil Wayne I thought that was lame and changed it to Lily, Gecko #3 was named Buddy, but my dog is Buddy and he looks like his name would be Gunther and if he could speak he would sound like Arnold Schwartzinager....Gunther just fit.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 12, 2012)

Eros--> God of Love and Passion. He has a Heart shaped spot on his front Scute and was a ValentinesDay gift.

Gaia--> Earth, Mother. Emile was the 1st Leopard hatchling I fell in love with and she wasn't even mine. She is of the Earth and the Mother of my Desire for a Leopard Tortoise. So I looked and I found Eros. I paid for him and waited.

Being a Blessed Child of the Goddess, Emile needed a new home at the same time I was to recieve Eros, within 24 hrs in fact.

According to Hesiod (c. 700 BC), one of the most ancient of all Greek sources, Eros was a primordial god, i.e. he had no parents. He was the fourth god to come into existence, after Chaos, Gaia (the Earth), and Tartarus (the Abyss or the Underworld)

I have almost always named my pets after Gods because of my everpresent interest in Mythology. If these 2 pets outlive me....and they should! Then I belive naming them after Primordial Gods was the correct choise.

point of intrest... I have only ever re-used a name and that name was "Arioch" Lord of Chaos (any Michael Moorcock fans out there?). Both times to a male cat (both about half crazy!). and within weeks of naming, they both died tragic deaths...I figure Arioch has serious problems having his name used in such a manner.(But it's such a GREAT NAME!)


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 12, 2012)

Kristina said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...good idea! On the way home from the reptile show with a little sully in a deli cup my friend Pierce just said, we have to name him something...monolithic. And of course I just looked straight back and said the first thing that came to my mind, Leviathan...I call him Levi because he's not quite deserving of that name yet  which has of course lead to my roomie constantly calling him Leviticus (not because she forgets but because she thinks it's cooler...which Leviticus is a pretty cool name)
> ...



I used to have dwarf puffers, I love those things to death they are sooo tiny with such big personalities 




jkingler said:


> Rorschach is named as such because I love the character Rorschach.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rorschach_(comics)
> 
> Like her namesake, my tort is an odd, funny, forceful, and semi-misanthropic girl, and she patrols her territory mercilessly to make sure she knows what's what. Also, her belly looks like an inkblot, and Hermann (lol) Rorschach is the man who popularized the use of ink-blots to reveal insight into the psyche of an individual.



I feel like Rorschach is to the Watchmen what Wolverine is to the X-men....that is, everyone's favorite  he's definitely the best!

I just realized I could explain the names of my future babies here too! I'm getting three stars so I figured I needed celestial body names soo Orion and andromeda are obviously constellations and Persephone has always been one of my favorite Greek figures so I decided to fudge it and say that counted because she had a planet named after her in Firefly....I figured fictional planet in my favorite TV show ~= a celestial body 



FBody355 said:


> Awesome meaning!



Thanks!


----------



## lauren43201 (Feb 12, 2012)

My lil guys name is Donatello (original i know;p) basically because that's my favourite ninja turtle and it just seems to fit him perfectly! :3


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 2, 2012)

My tort's name is rocky. We named our shih tzu 12 years ago rocky and sadly the construction crew let him out and we never saw him again :'( so i decided to name him rocky in his memory <3


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2012)

I really don't name mine. If they have a name when they come to me, they keep that name, but I have a lot of no-name animals. I used to call my Aldabrans "the bigger one" and "the smaller one," and one of our members named them BO (the *B*igger one) and SO (the *S*maller one).

One of my Manouria came to me with the name Magumba. That just isn't a seemly name for a female tortoise, so I re-named her Maggie.

I have some rescues that I've hung onto, and they usually are called by the city they came to me from. One of my female leopards is Cincinnati.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 2, 2012)

emysemys said:


> One of my Manouria came to me with the name Magumba. That just isn't a seemly name for a female tortoise, so I re-named her Maggie.



What did your sister, Maggie, think of that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2012)

We had a Welsh Terrier who's name was Maggie too. My sister complains about me naming my animals after her, but too bad. The name is not copywritten.


----------



## frankie (Mar 2, 2012)

My family acquired a Desert Tort from a home that had many in their back yard (In Las Vegas). It turned out to be sick so my Mom took him back and forth to the Vet (many times to get shots..) in a Henry Winehards 12- back box. ...We named him Henry. 

(Henry is happy and healthy- about 60 years old now and living at my Ex - house with my Ex... I have visitation rights. 

Years later, I acquired a baby DT... I named him Sam (Adams)" to keep the tradition going.: Sam is about 15 and lives in my back yard.


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 2, 2012)

I have two cherryheads:

Rafiki - means comrade/friend. Rafiki is a bulldozer, though he/she is still a bit shy about head scratching and handling...

Coagi - this is a hybrid name from the Latin root cog- (to ponder/think) and Coatimundi (a neotropical "raccoon"). Coagi seems to always be processing things, so it fit well.


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 2, 2012)

MY adult redfoot, REX
I love rex from toy story hahah


----------



## EddieW (Mar 2, 2012)

I named my two red foots after my favorite band, The White Stripes, members. So Jack and Meg are my babies. 



EddieW said:


> I named my two red foots after my favorite band, The White Stripes, members. So Jack and Meg are my babies.



Jack and Meg White to be more specific. Though I don't usually call them by they're full name but sometimes I do.


----------



## itsmeshell (Mar 3, 2012)

Stumpy as part of his leg was missing when I got him. How could I name him anything else?


----------



## Merlin M (Mar 3, 2012)

Well my little Horsfield (or Russian) tortoise is called Misha, it is unisex as we are still not sure of sex (I am currently thinking girl but she is just far too small to know!) and it is Russian!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Mar 3, 2012)

I love video games. And one of the main names that I grew up with was Bowser from Super Mario Bros. and knew that would be perfect for my tort


----------



## Katherine (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow you guys are so creative. I have a ton of nameless tortoises and turtles! Of all the shelled creatures in the backyard only about seven have names, and even those we don't use regularly. Only Chester and Frankie 'come when called' so all other names are futile.
Chester and Franklin came to me with those names, Thurman Murman I named after the fat kid in the movie Bad Santa, because he is a little bit 'special' and got bullied by the girls when we first got him. BarbieObbie used to be a Bobby until she proved herself very female. I have a Chicago(was named by a little boy who returned her when she got too big), Atopy(for all the hair he doesn't have), Double Dot (number of dots on her shell when she hatched), Mr Clean (very pale unmarked shell, actually a mrs but who is really counting). And then I've got everyone else...


----------



## princessbubblegum (Mar 3, 2012)

My Russian tort's name is Tootsie Roll. I just got her 4 days ago  She came with the name Roxy, but she didn't really look like a Roxy to me. I was expecting a boy to name Nemo, so I had no female tortoise names picked out. I wanted to name her after a candy. I started calling her Snickers but it didn't seem to fit. Then I decided she looked like a little Tootsie Roll!


----------



## Dagashi (Mar 3, 2012)

Initially as we wanted a Star Tort, I pre-named him Galaticus (not sure whether it was a male or female tort). Because it was Stars.. and I wanted it to be associated with the SKies.. stars. galaxy.. etc. 

Then somehow we ended up with two. So to match Galaticus.. I named the other one Spartacus.. Have no idea yet what's their sex but I guess it won't make much of a difference to them.. they don't seem to be bothered much by us calling them.. we suspect that they're a bit deaf.. hehehehe


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got a Russian last night and he is now named Sanya, after the awesome Dresden Files character whose name he shares.

http://dresdenfiles.wikia.com/wiki/Sanya

They are both cool dudes, and Black Russians, too.


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 14, 2012)

My Gulf Coast box turtles name is Chomper. My daughter named him after a character in Land Before Time. I have a new three toed box turtle baby coming in the next few weeks and we are tossing around names now. Someday I will have a tortoise......


----------



## Cadance (Mar 14, 2012)

Our kids named ours. Thunder and Diego. I thought they where cute and the kids really liked them so that is their names


----------



## Kasper2reds (Mar 14, 2012)

My redfoot "duke" was my first tortoise. When i took him home from the pet store I quickly setup his enclose. My roomate at the time was just as excited as i was to see him in his new home. He asked if he could take him out of the box and hold him while i finished setting up his cage.. Before we knew it, he had pooped a whole lotta good stuff on my roommates hand and the name stuck. DUKE.






His cage mate Dutch got his name when I received him in the mail. He arrived and I was enjoying one of my favorite cigarillos, Dutch masters. Instantly I made the connection of duke and Dutchess, and the name Dutch stuck with him





My duke and Dutch together


----------



## TortoiseAddict (Mar 14, 2012)

my red eared slider Timmy died and he was a big part of me and my friends lives so we were going to decide to call the tortoise Jimmy because it sounds like Timmy but it turned out she was a girl so we called her Jenny


----------



## HarveytheTortoise (Mar 14, 2012)

jkingler said:


> Did it just sound cool? Did your toirtoise just look like a Shelly or Sheldon?
> 
> Or is there some deeper inspiration and meaning behind the names you've all chosen to give to your tortoises?
> 
> Tell me yours and I'll tell you mine.



Harvey my Sulcata, which appears to be female now, is named after a civil rights leader.
Amani my side necked turtle is from a Swahili speaking part of Africa, and Amani is the Swahili word for Peace.
George my Greek tortoise was named at his rescue
Penny my three-toed boxie was named by her previous owner and is has a beautiful copper colored shell.
Karma is my bearded dragon and she is good Karma.
Ghandi is my cat.


----------



## SebastianTheGirl (Mar 14, 2012)

I once had a sulcata named Sheldon, which coming here I have discovered is pretty common. I named it simply because it had a shell, but I never really figured out the gender.


----------



## yarok (Mar 17, 2012)

Squidget said:


> I wanted an African name for my sulcata and after hearing my fiance suggest Zimbabwe aka Zim 500 times i just looked at a map of Africa and finally found a town with a name both of us could agree on... Zinder! plus it just sounds cool haha!



Ah a reptile enthusiast. I love reptile enthusiasts.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Mar 17, 2012)

My Russian's name is Ayden. "Ayden" is just a name that I really like, but i spelled it with a "y" instead of an "i" to give him a little bit of originality. Since I planned on having him for quite awhile obviously I wanted his name to be something cute that I wouldn't ever get tired of, hence why I didn't name him anything long or after anything that pertains to a particular interest that I might not be as interested in later in life.


----------

